# Fixin to plant my Papas...



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I added some mushroom dirt. Tilled it in now I'm ready to plant. I'm thinking about planting on flat ground no hills. How do yall plant em? My ground is so sandy I'm thinking flat. I've done it both ways but think I'm getting a better yield on flat ground. I'm going to get the seeds manana & will cure them for a few days & plant on the dark side of the moon.I usually cut them with a couple eyes on each piece dust them with oak ash for a few days & bury them about 5 inches & let em grow.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

I'm planting this weekend too. Pretty much same method as you. I plant mine in medium-high rows and when I get about 10" of foliage I "hill" them again with the row hipper. Never tried planting on flat ground, so I can't say. I bet it would work if your soil is loose though.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

use tires for mine. as the new growth start to poke thru the soil, add another tire, and more dirt.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm in...planted Sunday afternoon. Just had to get my hands in the dirt. 

I always hill up mine similar to what Whiskey1 mentioned. I like to add bone meal first to the ground around the seed cuttings before hilling them. 

Looking forward to a good year for the spuds.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

whiskey1 said:


> I'm planting this weekend too. Pretty much same method as you. I plant mine in medium-high rows and when I get about 10" of foliage I "hill" them again with the row hipper. Never tried planting on flat ground, so I can't say. I bet it would work if your soil is loose though.


Just like the beach.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

Rubberback said:


> Just like the beach.


I would try it. The only drawback I can see would that it might be hard to hill them once the growth starts. But if you have enough planted, it might not be a concern, I've run potatoes without hilling before and had decent luck.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

whiskey1 said:


> I would try it. The only drawback I can see would that it might be hard to hill them once the growth starts. But if you have enough planted, it might not be a concern, I've run potatoes without hilling before and had decent luck.


Me too. One thing I have learned & do is every few weeks when there up & running I spray the plant/ leaves with fish emulsion.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

Rubberback said:


> Me too. One thing I have learned & do is every few weeks when there up & running I spray the plant/ leaves with fish emulsion.


Hmmm, I have fish emulsion left over from last year. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

whiskey1 said:


> Hmmm, I have fish emulsion left over from last year. I'll give it a try.


I'm a firm believer in fish emulsion. I just fertilized my onions with it yesterday.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> I'm a firm believer in fish emulsion. I just fertilized my onions with it yesterday.


 Hmmm...still trying to beat my onions, LOL? I've got some beauties going this year...and they are feasting on chicken/guinea poop salad. Time will tell.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Hmmm...still trying to beat my onions, LOL? I've got some beauties going this year...and they are feasting on chicken/guinea poop salad. Time will tell.


Me to! I love big ol slicer onions. Onions are my favorite plant. ML I got onions from last season you saw em man they are great. Not big but very tasty. I got your onions, last years onions & 200 more on the way. I ain't rich but I got onions.LOL!


----------

